# slow around here today...,



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

.., so let’s all give a listen to this brand new gem from Don Felder


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Don who?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Zzzzzzzz


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> Zzzzzzzz


it’s no hotel California but with all that star power and killer lyrics I thought it be a bonafide hit


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I thought the lyrics were typical guitar virtuoso lyrics....meaning they suck. Hmmm what rhymes with New York? Cork! Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> I thought the lyrics were typical guitar virtuoso lyrics....meaning they suck. Hmmm what rhymes with New York? Cork! Zzzzzzzzzz


do you think Ace Frehley wrote the whole thing and Don is just taking the hit for it?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I think both Don and the video maker are angling for gigs with Nickelback.
Or was that some actual back and forth with Chad on the vocal track?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I think both he and the video maker are angling for gigs with Nickelback.
> Or was that some actual back and forth with Chad on the vocal track?


I think that was Sammy Hagar


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Oops. Sorry. Sammy guesting on vocals and Satch on guitar.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> do you think Ace Frehley wrote the whole thing and Don is just taking the hit for it?


Funny! That was exactly the guy I was thinking of.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

spork rhymes with cork


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

As does pork. And Bjork 
But when Dillinger rhymed cork with new york it was cool. @CB200.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Oops. Sorry. Sammy guesting on vocals and Satch on guitar.


¡Mas Tequila!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> spork rhymes with cork


So does Mork, that dude from Ork.

Nanu Nanu!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lyrics go in one ear and out the other for me. Right now I'm replaying a couple of the guitar riffs in my head.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2019)

BSTheTech said:


> Hmmm what rhymes with New York? Cork! Zzzzzzzzzz





vadsy said:


> spork rhymes with cork





jb welder said:


> As does pork. And Bjork





Lincoln said:


> So does Mork, that dude from Ork.
> 
> Nanu Nanu!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Heard Hotel California on the way to work today. The lead parts are good but the lyrics are dumb and Felder sounds like a sniveling little shit.

Edit: so I listened to a few seconds of the New York vid - Felder sounds like a sniveling little shit in that one too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2019)

Sounded like album filler to me.
And since that's the song released, I'd hate to hear the album.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

He ain't no Townes Van Zandt, that's for sure. This is embarassingly bad.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> I think both Don and the video maker are angling for gigs with Nickelback.
> Or was that some actual back and forth with Chad on the vocal track?


I was discussing the recent Lynyrd Skynyrd concert with a friend yesterday, and he surprised me with a comment that Nickelback put on a hell of a good show and they were probably the best concert he's ever been to.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

It's good because it sounds like all the other stuff I hear on the radio that I like and head bang to in the car when stuck in morning rush hour traffic thinking nobody else can see me, and the lyrics do not challenge my complacency at all.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> ... and the lyrics do not challenge my complacency at all.


Well here ya go.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> .... he surprised me with a comment that Nickelback put on a hell of a good show and they were probably the best concert he's ever been to.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


>


It was about then I started avoiding eye contact and backed slowly out of the room, pretending I had something to do.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, that sounds like '80s poser pop rock to me. I remember the '80s, not so fondly, it was bad then and it's bad now. Truly, songs that tell me how to party are about as lame as songs that tell me how to get laid, and they're often the same songs.

Edit: cliche much?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

laristotle said:


>


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


>


I like this crazy lady, she must sell a ton of tires


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have to say that today was all over the place for the radio dial but I heard a couple more that are cringingly embarrassing to deal with. 

Ringo just narrowly misses out on telling us about how he brushes his teeth in the morning before he rocks us





although Slippery When Wet is arguably the best thing to come out of the 80's, it doesn't pack the same punch anymore


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The comparisons to Nickleback have to be made, at least from a production standpoint. Meaning it is HEAVILY over-produced. Guitars are so.... so.... err.... synthetic sounding?? The "crunch" is just gross to my ears. 

I have to play this for a buddy at work though. He's a massive Sammy fan. Seriously, he prefers Van Hager over Van Halen!!! I'm not joking! I think he would listen to the audio from Sammy's trip to the bathroom after going to Taco Bell the previous night. 

This is a "miss" for me. Sorry Don.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> although Slippery When Wet is arguably the best thing to come out of the 80's, it doesn't pack the same punch anymore


"Arguably" is the most accurate part of that statement. SWW wasn't even the best album in 1986, let alone the decade. Master of Puppets, Graceland and So were 1986 releases, and all have far more gravitas and staying power than SWW.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> "Arguably" is the most accurate part of that statement. SWW wasn't even the best album in 1986, let alone the decade. Master of Puppets, Graceland and So were 1986 releases, and all have far more gravitas and staying power than SWW.


Ha, I worked in a record store during that time. We sold a BUTTLOAD of SWW. I think I've heard Graceland more times than any other album. Maybe Joshua Tree.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

BSTheTech said:


> Ha, I worked in a record store during that time. We sold a BUTTLOAD of SWW. I think I've heard Graceland more times than any other album. Maybe Joshua Tree.


Of course (and arguably), 'best' does not equate to 'units sold'. McDonalds has been teaching us that for decades.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> It was about then I started avoiding eye contact and backed slowly out of the room, pretending I had something to do.


Are you really surprised that a band with a budget for show production put on a great show?

Hate nickelback all you want, they can and do afford pyro .


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Of course (and arguably), 'best' does not equate to 'units sold'. McDonalds has been teaching us that for decades.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> "Arguably" is the most accurate part of that statement. SWW wasn't even the best album in 1986, let alone the decade. Master of Puppets, Graceland and So were 1986 releases, and all have far more gravitas and staying power than SWW.


the word was used strategically to get the convo going on a slow day, SWW is the best thing to come out of the 80's


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> the word was used strategically to get the convo going on a slow day, SWW is the best thing to come out of the 80's


No, my girlfriend is. 

JBJ is a ponce and the band is 80's Nickelback, for better or worse. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> No, my girlfriend is.
> 
> JBJ is a ponce and the band is 80's Nickelback, for better or worse. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


I think its safe to say you have shitty taste in music if you cannot recognize Jon Bovi's greatness., besides everyone knows Trooper was the Nickelback of the 80's with Kim Mitchell always bringing up the rear


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I think its safe to say you have shitty taste in music if you cannot recognize Jon Bovi's greatness., besides everyone knows Trooper was the Nickelback of the 80's with Kim Mitchell always bringing up the rear


Nahh, Trooper just wished they were the '80s Nickelback' that BJ was. Hey, even the acronym fits the band. They sucked, in more ways than one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Nahh, Trooper just wished they were the '80s Nickelback' that BJ was. Hey, even the acronym fits the band. They sucked, in more ways than one.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wut? Don Felder making his 1980s or early 2000s radio rock solo debut, in 2019. Wut.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Meh. Saw Bon Jovi's SWW tour as special guests with Priest for the Turbo tour. They put on a good, well produced show that brought a lot of chicks to the Priest show, so I was all good with that. SWW certainly wasn't the best to come out of that decade for the average Rock guy, but for radio, maybe. I think every song was a hit on it.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Umm Bryan Adams had the 80's down pat.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Umm Bryan Adams had the 80's down pat.


probably just in Canada


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> probably just in Canada


Yep. Bruce was 'The Boss', Bryan was like 'The Foreman'.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

His stats indicate more than regional success, around 100 million record sales internationally. JBJ is at approx 130 mil.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

This guy was better than all those mentioned above. By far.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> His stats indicate more than regional success, around 100 million record sales internationally. JBJ is at approx 130 mil.


very impressive. pretty good for a couple of schmucks


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Zzzzzz Zzzzzz Zzzzzz..................


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Zzzzzz Zzzzzz Zzzzzz..................


sleep apnea acting up again?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Zzzzzz Zzzzzz Zzzzzz..................





vadsy said:


> sleep apnea acting up again?


Don't know about his. But mine is.

*Zzzzzz Zzzzzz Zzzzzz..................*


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

you guys need to go in on a two-for-one deal on one of them breathing machines, we'd hate to lose you guys around here


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My works quite well. 









It's just that this thread can have somnolent side effect of sorts,....... Zzzzzz Zzzzzz Zzzzzz


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> My works quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that you brought your bedtime robot to breath some life into it


----------

